# Anyone know how to block users?



## sabriel (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone know of a way to block specific users from seeing your profile completely?
All I've found is the "ignore" button, and I'm not even sure what that does....


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Go to their profile, and on the left there should be an option to "add to ignore list".

edit - Go to Settings, and then on the left hand side there is "profile privacy" which gives you a list of options.


----------



## sabriel (Jan 19, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> Go to their profile, and on the left there should be an option to "add to ignore list".
> 
> edit - Go to Settings, and then on the left hand side there is "profile privacy" which gives you a list of options.


does ignore prevent them from visiting my profile? or does it just make them invisible to me?

yes i've already looked at the profile privacy page.

-edit- i'm trying to stop someone from seeing all my posts. i realize it's probably impossible to make them invisible on the forum, but i would like to at least stop them from being able to see the "view forum posts" section....


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sabriel said:


> does ignore prevent them from visiting my profile? or does it just make them invisible to me?


I'm not sure, but it stops you from seeing their posts. I'm not sure if you want that or not.


----------



## sabriel (Jan 19, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> I'm not sure, but it stops you from seeing their posts. I'm not sure if you want that or not.


hmm... see my edit above ^ about what im wanting to do


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sabriel said:


> hmm... see my edit above ^ about what im wanting to do


I don't believe that you can stop someone from seeing your posts.


----------



## sabriel (Jan 19, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't believe that you can stop someone from seeing your posts.


damn.

thanks for your input though!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sabriel said:


> damn.
> 
> thanks for your input though!


You're welcome.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

sabriel said:


> does ignore prevent them from visiting my profile? or does it just make them invisible to me?
> 
> yes i've already looked at the profile privacy page.
> 
> -edit- i'm trying to stop someone from seeing all my posts. i realize it's probably impossible to make them invisible on the forum, but i would like to at least stop them from being able to see the "view forum posts" section....


Yes you can set it up that they can't see anything on your profile. Not sure about your post thou. Ask a Mod, they can tell you. I think they have to have you blocked in order not to see your post.


----------

